# Garton Delivery Cycle



## Rick (Mar 25, 2016)

we have a garton delivery cycle for sale. The overall condition is good, original paint, good markings.  The handlebars need to be repaired, but I have the parts.


----------



## 2THECURB650 (Mar 30, 2016)

How much are you asking?


----------



## Rick (Apr 1, 2016)

I am asking $200


----------



## 2THECURB650 (Apr 1, 2016)

Would you ship the Tricycle?


----------



## 2THECURB650 (May 2, 2016)

Still for sale?


----------

